# Amazon App Store Alpha 2/3



## BigShotProducer (Jun 6, 2011)

Anyone having issues? It won't download apps anymore. Just que's them and then stops... Thanks!


----------



## KaliKot (Nov 13, 2011)

Nope. Working fine from here

Sent from my HP Touchpad CM7 using Tapatalk


----------



## nfigot (Nov 24, 2011)

BigShotProducer said:


> Anyone having issues? It won't download apps anymore. Just que's them and then stops... Thanks!


Did you check date and time?

Dunno the trigger, but have had 2 or 3 date resets to 1/1/1970. That can cause cert issues that prevent marketplace from working until date time is reset.

Is other wifi such as general browsing still working?

Neil


----------



## BigShotProducer (Jun 6, 2011)

Yeah, checked the date. All is set there. It's so strange. Worked since Alpha 1, but then the day Alpha 3 dropped, before I flashed it -- it stopped downloading apps. Even deactivated the TP from Amazon.com and then reactivated it...still nothing. Sigh.


----------



## BigShotProducer (Jun 6, 2011)

nfigot said:


> Did you check date and time?
> 
> Dunno the trigger, but have had 2 or 3 date resets to 1/1/1970. That can cause cert issues that prevent marketplace from working until date time is reset.
> 
> ...


Yeah, all other web/wifi apps are still working just fine.


----------



## craigktreasure (Nov 26, 2011)

I just had this issue also. Very strange. After trying several things, I plugged it into my pc to start backing things up in preperation for a fresh install. Windows prompted me with a file system error and asked to repair. I said, "what the heck" and told it to fix the errors. Sure enough, that fixed the problem. FYI, I think the corruption came from ClockworkMod.


----------



## BigShotProducer (Jun 6, 2011)

So I installed older version of Amazon app store, still wouldn't work. But then booted to webos, and back to cm7 and it works again...


----------



## nfigot (Nov 24, 2011)

BigShotProducer said:


> So I installed older version of Amazon app store, still wouldn't work. But then booted to webos, and back to cm7 and it works again...


Glad you are running again.

Neil


----------



## sam small (Oct 23, 2011)

funny you should mention amazon apps registered the other day for free app i already have an amazon acc, so thought it would be gr8! but get to download screen it starts the dl then stops and asks me to confirm payment "strange as the app in question is free?


----------



## BigShotProducer (Jun 6, 2011)

Very curious...only that one app does that?


----------

